# Εγκαταστάσεις > Car Audio & Theater >  >  στήσιμο ηχοσυστήματος σε alfa romeo 156

## billtsig

καλησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα

εδώ και κάμποσο καιρό σκέφτομαι να αναβαθμίσω των ήχο του αυτοκινίτου μου (alfa romeo 156 1.6) που τώρα είναι μαμά 

δεν με ενδιαφέρουν πάνελ στις πόρτες κλπ. ούτε να πάω σε αγώνες spl απλά θέλω καθαρό και δυνατό ήχο σε εντάσεις club level 

επίσης δεν θέλω να μπλέξω με παράλληλες μπαταρίες δυναμό κλπ 

οπότε λέω να βάλω 2 beyma 8" για mid στην εταζιέρα (να μην τραβάμε  καλώδια στις πόρτες + οτι στις πόρτες μπορώ να βάλω μόνο 6,5") και ένα  sub 12" (εδώ δεν εχω αποφασίσει τι εταιρίας θα βάλω αλλά από ότι  κατάλαβα τα "έτοιμα" των κλασικών car audio (pioneer , kenwood ,sony,  κλπ) μάλλον δεν αξίζουν όσο 1 φτιαχτό πχ με μεγάφωνο mtx , trf ,  earthquake 

και παράλληλα να αφήσω την πηγή με τα μαμά μεγάφωνα στις πόρτες (να  εχει και λίγο πιο μαλακό ήχο στα χαμηλά γιατί καλά χρυσά τα beyma αλλά  σε χαμηλές εντάσεις είναι κουραστικά) 

όσο αναφορά τον ενισχυτή σκόπευα  να πάρω αυτόν   αλλά μετά σκέφτικα ότι καλύτερη λυση θα είναι μάλλον ενας class D μιας  και ουτε ποιότητα για jazz θα εχω με beyma ούτε και με ενδιαφέρει και  βρήκα αυτόν (δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ trf αλλά φαίνεται να είναι γνωστή μάρκα) 

αξίζει άραγε να επενδύσω στην αγορα του class D με γνώμονα το καλύτερο  efficiency την λιγότερη θερμοκρασία κλπ ή θα είναι μικρή η διαφορά και  να πάω σε class AB 

με ένα καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας  10mm^2 δεν θα είμαι καλυμμένος; 

γενιά τι έχετε να μου προτείνετε σε κόστος κοντά σε αυτά που έχω βρεί 

ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------

